# Ics Rom For D2G



## bigby2727

Is there goin to be any ics rom in the making.....really love to try it out....


----------



## bikedude880

bigby2727 said:


> Is there goin to be any ics rom in the making.....really love to try it out....


Yes, in due time. Everyone is still adjusting to building the new system


----------



## bigby2727

bikedude880 said:


> Yes, in due time. Everyone is still adjusting to building the new system


Thanks just wanted to know


----------



## kevdliu

There is an ics based build of miui. There are no ui changes just the ics framework


----------



## Haroldz123

D2G can support ics.. it just matter if vrz or moto released official update


----------



## razorloves

Moved to general section. Please use development section for releases only. Thanks


----------



## bigby2727

Can someone give the link to miui ics 1109 link...


----------



## chameo53

Here is the link to the latest ics miui rom posted by aceoyame

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2145-rom-miui-for-droid-2-global-11021-needs-606-or-607-gingerbread-installed/page__st__1905


----------



## kevdliu

Doubt vzw/moto will update the d2g to ics b/c its not that new now and ics is a huge selling point to their new phones


----------



## freddy0872

kevdliu said:


> Doubt vzw/moto will update the d2g to ics b/c its not that new now and ics is a huge selling point to their new phones


What phones are we looking at anyways to get ics?


----------



## kevdliu

freddy0872 said:


> What phones are we looking at anyways to get ics?


Bionic, razor, d3 etc


----------



## z28nck33

kevdliu said:


> Bionic, razor, d3 etc


I think I read somewhere any phone sold in the past 18 months. But either way someone will port ics to your guys phones (d2,dx, dx2, possibly even Droid pro).


----------



## skruid

I doubt d2g will get ice ota, they had a hard enough time get gb on the machine, I bet there will be custom Tom though


----------



## x13thangelx

z28nck33 said:


> I think I read somewhere any phone sold in the past 18 months. But either way someone will port ics to your guys phones (d2,dx, dx2, possibly even Droid pro).


There is no way anything older than the DX2 is getting ICS. It makes no sense for moto to do it. We've had our 1 update, face it thats all we are likely to get. The only reason we get ICS will be from custom roms.


----------



## freddy0872

x13thangelx said:


> There is no way anything older than the DX2 is getting ICS. It makes no sense for moto to do it. We've had our 1 update, face it thats all we are likely to get. The only reason we get ICS will be from custom roms.


Which is rather exciting for me! But I get a new phone soon. Can get one now but they r so freakin expensive ne more. Kinda want the bionic. The lapdock looks cool!


----------



## bikedude880

Currently got the system building and am ironing out a few bugs in the ota zip creation. I am not putting a date on when anything will happen and do not support building off my repo yet as it's just a bit hacky at the moment.

I can't wait to see ics crash on the Global xD


----------



## bikedude880

Okay, ota zip creation works and everything needed is included. Cm build system still doesn't have everything needed in it so my repo is hacked together a little. Going to install it shortly...


----------



## kevdliu

bikedude880 said:


> Okay, ota zip creation works and everything needed is included. Cm build system still doesn't have everything needed in it so my repo is hacked together a little. Going to install it shortly...


Are you talking ics based cm build?


----------



## x13thangelx

kevdliu said:


> Are you talking ics based cm build?


No, AOSP ICS. He's just using a little bit of CM9 (I think? might be using bits of 7) rather than having to manually redo it.


----------



## bikedude880

kevdliu said:


> No, AOSP ICS. He's just using a little bit of CM9 (I think? might be using bits of 7) rather than having to manually redo it.


Mostly CM9, though certain things like TI wlan don't exist in ICS, so it's required to pull from CM7.


----------



## kevdliu

Wow nice I like the sound of all this. Aosp ics


----------



## bikedude880

So MidnightProgrammer is kanging my shit. If he ever manages to build /anything/, it's all my work. He still hasn't delivered on his "pure" cm7 kang, so beware. He also likes to kang liquidsmooth.


----------



## x13thangelx

bikedude880 said:


> He also likes to kang liquidsmooth.


Which is mostly a kang of cm..... lulz


----------



## bikedude880

So here's where my build stands. Everything that's needed is included. It attempts to boot and 2nd-init starts loading the new system (in this case, ICS on GB kernel). Upon encountering init.mapphone_cdma.rc, it hangs due to a completely different init procedure. It requires a ground-up rewrite starting from system_server, usb, and adb.


----------



## aceoyame

I'm honestly no one has kang'd my MIUI builds yet. The only ones that happened happened with my blessings afterwards since my shit broke lol.


----------



## bikedude880

Since it's worth the effort, I'll be reworking the device/vendor folders to reflect the changes ics has brought... I can build but I've noticed some quirks


----------



## aceoyame

bikedude880 said:


> Since it's worth the effort, I'll be reworking the device/vendor folders to reflect the changes ics has brought... I can build but I've noticed some quirks


Not to be greedy... but could you document the changes a little bit? Would help the other devs out as well! Thanks!


----------



## bikedude880

aceoyame said:


> Not to be greedy... but could you document the changes a little bit? Would help the other devs out as well! Thanks!


It's mainly defines and whatnot... nothing that's worth documenting on my own. Things like SMP support, how proprietary blobs are included, etc.

Got the core of the device folder fleshed out and it builds, albeit without anything proprietary this time. Been collaborating with Defy and D3 devs and we all came to the same conclusion: every device is going to need to be reworked to fit the new system. Not a lot, just enough.


----------



## aceoyame

Ah ok, I was thinking they completely rewrote the inits the way you made it sound lol


----------



## albinoman66

Bikedude are you building ics for the d2 or the d2g?


----------



## x13thangelx

D2G


----------



## albinoman66

Thanks. I wish I had a d2g.


----------



## bikedude880

aceoyame said:


> Ah ok, I was thinking they completely rewrote the inits the way you made it sound lol


I have to to figure out the boot.


----------



## bigby2727

bikedude880 said:


> I have to to figure out the boot.


So u mean a whole ics rom like the galaxy nexus phone that would kewl....


----------



## aceoyame

That is what this would be


----------



## aceoyame

On a side note, I can port it to the D2 in about an hour or so after it's released =) Actually... I could probably do the X as well even. Depends which device gets it first and I can port it.


----------



## jhaury

So this is something after gnex gets released Sounds exciting just to make a few people green with envy. Lol


----------



## bikedude880

aceoyame said:


> On a side note, I can port it to the D2 in about an hour or so after it's released =) Actually... I could probably do the X as well even. Depends which device gets it first and I can port it.


I should have something booting tonight after a little guidance from Hashcode (D3).

I've also realized that I don't need to rewrite the device folder and that the CM one can be modified approprietly (go figure, right?). I'll still keep my edits I've made in a seperate branch since it's currently closer to aosp now than cm


----------



## jhaury

bikedude880 said:


> I should have something booting tonight after a little guidance from Hashcode (D3).
> 
> I've also realized that I don't need to rewrite the device folder and that the CM one can be modified approprietly (go figure, right?). I'll still keep my edits I've made in a seperate branch since it's currently closer to aosp now than cm


You devs are the s**t!







I'm looking fwd to flashing this . I got the shakes. Lol


----------



## bikedude880

jhaury said:


> You devs are the s**t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking fwd to flashing this . I got the shakes. Lol


Afaik the d3 doesn't even get to a gui yet due to hwcomposer.omap4 in /etc/hw/


----------



## x13thangelx

jhaury said:


> You devs are the s**t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking fwd to flashing this . I got the shakes. Lol


Its gonna be a while. The d3 boots and thats about all that it does. iirc it doesnt even register touches on the touchscreen.


----------



## jhaury

x13thangelx said:


> Its gonna be a while. The d3 boots and thats about all that it does. iirc it doesnt even register touches on the touchscreen.


When it comes , it comes!


----------



## albinoman109

Any news on ICS?


----------



## x13thangelx

Its a pain in the tushy.

Wait, thats not news....

edit: lulz at the censor


----------



## albinoman109

Has anyone been able to get it booting?


----------



## x13thangelx

Nope, you get a nice pretty "M" and thats about it.


----------



## albinoman109

Well that's unfortunate. Good luck!


----------



## aceoyame

Someone pm'd me and said it's working no the defy over @ xda. We could easilly port that over, course it isn't the same as building from source.


----------



## albinoman109

Yep they definitely got it it booting. How much of a port is it between the 2 phones?


----------



## kevdliu

What are the benefits of building from source over porting?


----------



## albinoman109

So we could have it within the next few days?


----------



## x13thangelx

kevdliu said:


> What are the benefits of building from source over porting?


Source is easier to work with on fixing, well anything. Its also less bastardization of the code.

And ofc I cant find the Defy repo's to compare with bikedudes....


----------



## bikedude880

albinoman109 said:


> So we could have it within the next few days?


No, not if I have anything to say about it (and I should since nothing has booted yet... based off the D3, Defy, or otherwise)

It builds... and fast. Everything that's needed in the zip is there and I can confirm that it starts loading 2nd-init, but hangs. Yes, I have modified my init.mapphone-cdma/umts.rc files to remove incompatabilities).

It /will/ boot, other similar moto devices prove that it will via hijack. The real question is one of time and the right config.

Oh, and having more than one active dev...

Edit: my current turnaround time for "full build -> test -> sbf -> restore to gb" is roughly 1.5 hours.


----------



## albinoman109

Well good luck. Is anyone going to try porting the defy build?


----------



## bikedude880

albinoman109 said:


> Well good luck. Is anyone going to try porting the defy build?


Reread the first paragraph of my last post.


----------



## albinoman109

Oh ok sorry


----------



## bikedude880

albinoman109 said:


> Oh ok sorry


No problem, just don't feel like repeating myself


----------



## x13thangelx

bikedude880 said:


> Oh, and having more than one active dev...


I've already told you I'd help when its booting. I cant do anything until then though. Having to wait 6 hrs for a build just for it to stick on the M isnt exactly my idea of fun....


----------



## bikedude880

x13thangelx said:


> I've already told you I'd help when its booting. I cant do anything until then though. Having to wait 6 hrs for a build just for it to stick on the M isnt exactly my idea of fun....


I know, frustration is a Female Dog D:
On the other hand, I have a new idea for getting it going


----------



## nailbomb3

Bikedude, it will be interesting to see what ya come up with. Thanks!

Oh...one other thing....C4N IZ HAZ IT NAO?!!!!!

Just kidding man. Peace!


----------



## tmsullivan333

bikedude880 said:


> I know, frustration is a Female Dog D:


I just want to add I love this censor for this site haha

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bikedude880

tmsullivan333 said:


> I just want to add I love this censor for this site haha
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


I didn't even notice it until just now... hilarious!


----------



## kevdliu

Wait so the site changes swears to other stuff? (Female Dog)

Edit: wow that's cool


----------



## nailbomb3

Female Dog Female Dog Female Dog...... profit ?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## kevdliu

edit


----------



## albinoman109

Any news on ICS?


----------



## nailbomb3

Well, hashcode got something to boot on the D3 so people are making headway. It's on is blog and I believe the vid is posted here in the D3 forum.


----------



## kevdliu

I wonder if Ics supports hardware buttons?


----------



## bikedude880

kevdliu said:


> I wonder if Ics supports hardware buttons?


Yes.


----------



## bikedude880

albinoman109 said:


> Well, hashcode got something to boot on the D3 so people are making headway. It's on is blog and I believe the vid is posted here in the D3 forum.


And the first step has been taken. I currently have a system that boots, has adb/logcat, and is able to get back to CWM. Let the deving begin.


----------



## nailbomb3

bikedude880 said:


> And the first step has been taken. I currently have a system that boots, has adb/logcat, and is able to get back to CWM. Let the deving begin.


Outf##@ingstanding

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880

nailbomb3 said:


> Outf##@ingstanding
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk





> (screwing around and testing a build)
> x13: happy?
> bd: Never
> bd: Except now
> bd: LOGCAT AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rusty815

BD, you should start a thread in the dev section now that you have a build that boots.


----------



## aceoyame

Yes, you gotta get me in on this action lol.


----------



## albinoman109

bikedude880 said:


> And the first step has been taken. I currently have a system that boots, has adb/logcat, and is able to get back to CWM. Let the deving begin.


How far does it boot? Lockscreen?


----------



## aceoyame

probably, thats how far the others get.


----------



## chayes627

awesome news watching this thread fo sho


----------



## albinoman109

Sweet. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## bikedude880

Code:


<br />
[email protected]:/system/lib # strings libIMGegl.so | fgrep build<br />
1.4 build 1.5.15.3070<br />
.build-data<br />
[email protected]:/system/lib # cat /proc/pvr/version							  <br />
Version 1.6.16.4061 (release) omap_sgx_android<br />
System Version String: None<br />

Top one is our library, bottom one is kernel version


----------



## albinoman109

To a non developer what does that mean?


----------



## bikedude880

albinoman109 said:


> To a non developer what does that mean?


That means that we're in the same boat as almost every other device... no HW acceleration (yet) and a confirmation that our user-space libraries are out of date


----------



## Byakushiki

bikedude880 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> [email protected]:/system/lib # strings libIMGegl.so | fgrep build<br />
> 1.4 build 1.5.15.3070<br />
> .build-data<br />
> [email protected]:/system/lib # cat /proc/pvr/version							  <br />
> Version 1.6.16.4061 (release) omap_sgx_android<br />
> System Version String: None<br />
> 
> Top one is our library, bottom one is kernel version


Lol Samsung intended Nexus to be the Galaxy X? I'm guessing the phone thinks its a Galaxy Nexus too.


----------



## bikedude880

Byakushiki said:


> Lol Samsung intended Nexus to be the Galaxy X? I'm guessing the phone thinks its a Galaxy Nexus too.


SGX is just a subtype of the POWERVR 530 gpu


----------



## albinoman109

bikedude880 said:


> That means that we're in the same boat as almost every other device... no HW acceleration (yet) and a confirmation that our user-space libraries are out of date


Thanks for the info. Does it get past the lockscreen?


----------



## Dark Cricket

Correct me if I'm wrong, do you manage to boot, a kernel ICS .... in the D2G? With the GB boot loader?


----------



## kevdliu

Dark Cricket said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, do you manage to boot, a kernel ICS .... in the D2G? With the GB boot loader?


Gb kernel. Can't flash kernel until bootloader is unlocked


----------



## bikedude880

albinoman109 said:


> Gb kernel. Can't flash kernel until bootloader is unlocked


If it ever is, and I'm still doubtful. Our device really is approaching EOL.


----------



## Dark Cricket

Yes, I thought so, and had me excited lol

thanks for the great work BD, do I I can support you in anything?


----------



## kevdliu

Do the moto devs need to go through all this to get android updates running?


----------



## ngocha2006

Rom ICS 4.0(CM9) port Defy can be installed on D2G, just run 2nd-init but not Radio CMDA/GSM.


----------



## albinoman109

ngocha2006 said:


> Rom ICS 4.0(CM9) port Defy can be installed on D2G, just run 2nd-init but not Radio CMDA/GSM.


What about the d2?


----------



## kevdliu

ngocha2006 said:


> Rom ICS 4.0(CM9) port Defy can be installed on D2G, just run 2nd-init but not Radio CMDA/GSM.


I thought only the samsung galaxy s version was released


----------



## x13thangelx

ngocha2006 said:


> Rom ICS 4.0(CM9) port Defy can be installed on D2G, just run 2nd-init but not Radio CMDA/GSM.


You mean the one that nothing works on? The one thats in the same boat that we're in? If so then yes. So will the DX ICS for that matter. That doesnt do any good though.


----------



## albinoman109

x13thangelx said:


> You mean the one that nothing works on? The one thats in the same boat that we're in? If so then yes. So will the DX ICS for that matter. That doesnt do any good though.


So your saying that if I flashed the defy ics, it would work on my d2?


----------



## MrB206

x13thangelx said:


> You mean the one that nothing works on? The one thats in the same boat that we're in? If so then yes. So will the DX ICS for that matter. That doesnt do any good though.


Yea, what's the point of a rom if the damn thing doesn't let you use cdma? I have a phone, not a tablet.


----------



## kevdliu

I don't believe the touchscreen works either.


----------



## phrir1

Not sure if it helps or if it relates to our phone or not but over on MDW they have a ics4bionic out in alpha that is booting to home screen.

Again not sure if it helps or relates just thought I would throw it out there in case it does help.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bikedude880

We're all on the same page really. Everyone is having driver issues since really we're all hacked roms (gb base, ics userland). As for my build, it's an aosp base with gb proprietary and some cm9 kangs. The reason defy has graphics? Looking into it









Keep in mind that we're all anxious to get this working and that we've only had a couple weeks with the source.


----------



## bikedude880

So progress has been made. Figured out why I was stupid and didn't have graphics (swear to god, one line and a file). So now: we have crappy graphics (color inverted and sw render), x/y inverted touchscreen, and not much else. But it boots!

This is another step towards awesomeness for us all.


----------



## bigby2727

bikedude880 said:


> So progress has been made. Figured out why I was stupid and didn't have graphics (swear to god, one line and a file). So now: we have crappy graphics (color inverted and sw render), x/y inverted touchscreen, and not much else. But it boots!
> 
> This is another step towards awesomeness for us all.


Sounds good keep up the great work....


----------



## bikedude880

bigby2727 said:


> Sounds good keep up the great work....


I'll be picking up a second device soon so that I don't have to waste time backing up my daily rom.

Right now the graphics aren't much use (at all) since I'm using the default gralloc module. Surfaceflinger is also complaining about libFLAC not being present, but for testing puposes the sdk version works minus a couple symbols.


----------



## aceoyame

Speaking of that, I forgot to get a box for it last night ( was really tired from watching my son after work ) Going to print the label out later and send you the info. Getting a box during my lunch for it.


----------



## albinoman109

Is it possible to flash the defy build onto the d2?


----------



## bikedude880

albinoman109 said:


> Is it possible to flash the defy build onto the d2?


Not without the d2 proprietary bits


----------



## albinoman109

Awww. Its looking so good


----------



## nailbomb3

You and hashcode are on it









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1353003

Wow, he's moving it along quite nicely!


----------



## Saosinx

nailbomb3 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1353003
> 
> Wow, he's moving it along quite nicely!


Yeah he is! Damn Defy lol


----------



## Chaos2092

nailbomb3 said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1353003
> 
> Wow, he's moving it along quite nicely!


Whoa. Hot damn... this makes me excited for CM9 even though I know a stable build is a ways off still.


----------



## bigby2727

Chaos2092 said:


> Whoa. Hot damn... this makes me excited for CM9 even though I know a stable build is a ways off still.


This is official.....but can we flash this on d2g...cause I don't use my d2g as a phone I just have it there I use wifi all the time.....


----------



## kevdliu

I wonder if battery is going to take a hit


----------



## Chaos2092

bigby2727 said:


> This is official.....but can we flash this on d2g...cause I don't use my d2g as a phone I just have it there I use wifi all the time.....


That's what I mean for a ways off... it's not on our phone yet. Even a port will need to be reworked quite a bit and then debugged


----------



## bikedude880

Chaos2092 said:


> That's what I mean for a ways off... it's not on our phone yet. Even a port will need to be reworked quite a bit and then debugged


It technically is, just nobody has said anything since it's extremely buggy. The screen barely works, the touch calibration has an inverted x/y, but it's command line system is rock solid.

Edit: This is coming from the first person to get it booting on the global, as nobody else really wanted to touch it before it booted (or so some told me).


----------



## nailbomb3

Thanks for your hard work bikedude.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Chaos2092

Stop getting my hopes up for CM9 soon! lol


----------



## bikedude880

Chaos2092 said:


> Stop getting my hopes up for CM9 soon! lol


Why not? It's fun









At least you can be assured that it /will/ come and that it's only a matter of time


----------



## Saosinx

bikedude880 said:


> Why not? It's fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you can be assured that it /will/ come and that it's only a matter of time


I get a smile on my face anytime I read anything new on this thread... I love it!


----------



## aceoyame

Well I found out the biggest source of our problems. The Atrix WILL NOT WORK FOR US! It doesnt have the map phone files we will need. The X had theirs coded by hand in the beginning. We will need to update our repos with stuff from the Photon instead.


----------



## aceoyame

aceoyame said:


> Well I found out the biggest source of our problems. The Atrix WILL NOT WORK FOR US! It doesnt have the map phone files we will need. The X had theirs coded by hand in the beginning. We will need to update our repos with stuff from the Photon instead.


lmao whoops wrong thread, its what I get for having 20 tabs open. Disregard


----------



## albinoman109

Any news on ics? Or cm9?


----------



## kevdliu

albinoman109 said:


> Any news on ics? Or cm9?


theres a new progress update. check it out on RW news


----------



## Redflea

kevdliu said:


> theres a new progress update. check it out on RW news


RW?


----------



## kevdliu

Redflea said:


> RW?


Rootzwiki


----------



## albinoman109

kevdliu said:


> theres a new progress update. check it out on RW news


Thanks


----------



## bikedude880

At the moment, the global boots up with stable (color inverted, landscape-only) graphics and bluetooth turns on.

EDIT: More progress. bluetooth syncs with my PC and touchscreen works properly.
I can post a video if people really want.


----------



## nailbomb3

Hell ya dude!

As an aside I read the log from the irc chat on cvcps's blog and well.....outfudgeinstanding









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## albinoman109

bikedude880 said:


> At the moment, the global boots up with stable (color inverted, landscape-only) graphics and bluetooth turns on.
> 
> EDIT: More progress. bluetooth syncs with my PC and touchscreen works properly.
> I can post a video if people really want.


That's awesome! A video would be great.


----------



## Saosinx

bikedude880 said:


> At the moment, the global boots up with stable (color inverted, landscape-only) graphics and bluetooth turns on.
> 
> EDIT: More progress. bluetooth syncs with my PC and touchscreen works properly.
> I can post a video if people really want.


Hell yeah man. Great job!


----------



## skruid

Man I can't wait to try this out, great work, gonna make my phone exciting again, thank youvfor your hard work


----------



## Redflea

nailbomb3 said:


> Hell ya dude!
> 
> As an aside I read the log from the irc chat on cvcps's blog and well.....outfudgeinstanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


 http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-12-03/motomagic

He's bringing moto development together to share resources and info, very cool.


----------



## bikedude880

Redflea said:


> http://cvpcs.org/blo...12-03/motomagic
> 
> He's bringing moto development together to share resources and info, very cool.


I was there when it happened








We're in the process of getting things in order still, but the plan seems to be fairly solid.


----------



## jcatt

Redflea said:


> http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-12-03/motomagic
> 
> He's bringing moto development together to share resources and info, very cool.


This looks to be a great step forward for the whole Motorola community. I'm really looking forward to following their work...


----------



## albinoman109

Any news on the ics build?


----------



## bikedude880

albinoman109 said:


> Any news on the ics build?


Currently working on wifi, build fixes, and stagefright. We currently have bluetooth, hw accell, and usb, all partially supported.


----------



## albinoman109

bikedude880 said:


> Currently working on wifi, build fixes, and stagefright. We currently have bluetooth, hw accell, and usb, all partially supported.


Sweet! Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## bigby2727

albinoman109 said:


> Sweet! Can't wait to see it in action!


Word can't wait myself and thanks for the update on the rom and ur hard work on bring it to the d2g.....


----------



## nailbomb3

I'm about over all the bs surrounding the gnex lol

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## vRevenant

I'm getting impatient xD


----------



## jhaury

Patience is a virtue! Lol


----------



## vRevenant

Virtue does not apply for ICS.


----------



## x13thangelx

It will when a dev stops because people are impatient as hell. Seriously, chill. Its being worked on. It will happen when it happens....


----------



## jhaury

x13thangelx said:


> It will when a dev stops because people are impatient as hell. Seriously, chill. Its being worked on. It will happen when it happens....


Where's the damn "I agree " button!


----------



## kevdliu

jhaury said:


> Where's the damn "I agree " button!


The like/thanks button?


----------



## jhaury

kevdliu said:


> The like/thanks button?


Oh I actually didn't think there was any of those but I found it. Lol


----------



## skruid

I agree, be patient it will come when it comes, don't rush devs, they hate it, plus it might cause them to release a really buggy rom, take as much time as you need bikerdude, thanks for all your hard work


----------



## bikedude880

skruid said:


> I agree, be patient it will come when it comes, don't rush devs, they hate it, plus it might cause them to release a really buggy rom, take as much time as you need bikerdude, thanks for all your hard work


You can bet if I release anything buggy, it will be listed as such. Give it time, most all of us have busy work schedules.


----------



## Redflea

bikedude880 said:


> You can bet if I release anything buggy, it will be listed as such. Give it time, most all of us have busy work schedules.


You know, I've had about all I can take of you lazy, selfish developers.

Harumph.










Think I'm getting a Nexus next week, as long as it doesn't seem too big in hand...might be an ice cream Christmas one way our another.


----------



## skruid

That's just rude


----------



## Redflea

skruid said:


> That's just rude


Sarcasm, it's a form of humor...


----------



## skruid

Sorry man, just hate hearing people say things like that when devs do all this for free ya know and make our user experience better on our phones


----------



## x13thangelx

Redflea said:


> Sarcasm, it's a form of humor...


Some times its hard to tell sarcasm on the internet though









I recognized it as such but not everyone does.


----------



## Kprz24

Sorry this is off topic but do Any devs have any advice for me on where to start I'm really interested on building coding programming developing etc. anything relating to the software even the hardware if i had to pick a platform it would be Android but if there is something that apyls to computers in general and our Android specifically that i can read or do to get started i would really appreciate it i have extremely little experience I'm 16 and hope to make a career out of this one day


----------



## Redflea

skruid said:


> Sorry man, just hate hearing people say things like that when devs do all this for free ya know and make our user experience better on our phones


just to be clear, you do now get that I was joking, right? no harm, no foul, all love.


----------



## Redflea

x13thangelx said:


> Some times its hard to tell sarcasm on the internet though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recognized it as such but not everyone does.


Yeah, but I figured the big "







" would make it clear.

For next time...

[sarcasm] text [/sarcasm]

;-)


----------



## kevdliu

Redflea said:


> Yeah, but I figured the big "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " would make it clear.
> 
> For next time...
> 
> [sarcasm] text [/sarcasm]
> 
> ;-)


[sarcasm] [sarcasm] [sarcasm] deving sucks! [/sarcasm] [/sarcasm] [/sarcasm]


----------



## x13thangelx

Kprz24 said:


> Sorry this is off topic but do Any devs have any advice for me on where to start I'm really interested on building coding programming developing etc. anything relating to the software even the hardware if i had to pick a platform it would be Android but if there is something that apyls to computers in general and our Android specifically that i can read or do to get started i would really appreciate it i have extremely little experience I'm 16 and hope to make a career out of this one day


Get used to linux. That is the single best thing you can do for yourself. Start out slow, dual boot and use it as much as you can stand to. Dont just boot it and thats it, dive into it and learn as much as you can stand to. Take any computer classes you can while in high school. Also, start learning Java and C if you can. Never be afraid to ask questions, most people will explain things if you arent a dick when you ask. Last thing, google is your friend.

feel free to pm me if you have specific questions, ill help where I can.


----------



## bikedude880

Thanks to having a second device, I can now roll through test at all times of day... I think I have the current boot issue sorted out. After that, I'll throw in bootmenu and stabilize it for pre-alpha tests.


----------



## cobjones

skruid said:


> Sorry man, just hate hearing people say things like that when devs do all this for free ya know and make our user experience better on our phones


Haha.. just look how many post, and choose any of them to read, and you should know he helps everyone plenty.


----------



## Redflea

cobjones said:


> Haha.. just look how many post, and choose any of them to read, and you should know he helps everyone plenty.


 You are too kind...


----------



## bikedude880

Solved my boot issue last night.

What works:
-SD Card
-Bluetooth

What doesn't work:
-Almost everything


----------



## Redflea

bikedude880 said:


> Solved my boot issue last night.
> 
> What works:
> -SD Card
> -Bluetooth
> 
> What doesn't work:
> -Almost everything


LOL... Glass half full, any progress is great!


----------



## bikedude880

Redflea said:


> LOL... Glass half full, any progress is great!


Also verified that battd doesn't crash our system








...and for some reason charge_counter reports a real number...


----------



## Vypor

bikedude880 said:


> Also verified that battd doesn't crash our system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and for some reason charge_counter reports a real number...


How the hell does this work as well as something problematic like Bluetooth and yet everything else doesn't. Lol, so reverse in order of things achieved than in the past. Good job bikedude. Keep it up


----------



## Redflea

Vypor said:


> How the hell does this work as well as something problematic like Bluetooth and yet everything else doesn't. Lol, so reverse in order of things achieved than in the past. Good job bikedude. Keep it up


 Good point, that its pretty funny.


----------



## bikedude880

Hey, amazing news. Thanks to the Defy team for pointing this out and for finding another sbf for their system.

D2G has hw acceleration before wifi and radio









Edit:

What's Working - 
Bluetooth
HW Accel 3D (display colors correct)
Sensors load and seem to work most of the time
SD Card

What's ALMOST Working - 
Wifi
GPS
USB (though we have adb)

What's on the back burner - 
Radio (CDMA/GSM)
Audio
Camera


----------



## nailbomb3

bikedude880 said:


> Hey, amazing news. Thanks to the Defy team for pointing this out and for finding another sbf for their system.
> 
> D2G has hw acceleration before wifi and radio
> 
> Edit:
> 
> What's Working -
> Bluetooth
> HW Accel 3D (display colors correct)
> Sensors load and seem to work most of the time
> SD Card
> 
> What's ALMOST Working -
> Wifi
> GPS
> USB (though we have adb)
> 
> What's on the back burner -
> Radio (CDMA/GSM)
> Audio
> Camera


Super cool! Right on man.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea

bikedude880 said:


> Hey, amazing news. Thanks to the Defy team for pointing this out and for finding another sbf for their system.
> 
> D2G has hw acceleration before wifi and radio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> What's Working -
> Bluetooth
> HW Accel 3D (display colors correct)
> Sensors load and seem to work most of the time
> SD Card
> 
> What's ALMOST Working -
> Wifi
> GPS
> USB (though we have adb)
> 
> What's on the back burner -
> Radio (CDMA/GSM)
> Audio
> Camera


Great news.








Thats a big jump forward.


----------



## aceoyame

Nice to see your making awesome progress with my d2g now.


----------



## Redflea

aceoyame said:


> Nice to see your making awesome progress with my d2g now.


Thanks for the contribution...


----------



## bikedude880

aceoyame said:


> Nice to see your making awesome progress with my d2g now.


Yes, it's been pivotal in my progress... as well as staying up until 4am.

Next on my list is usb for charging.


----------



## bikedude880

I mustg redact my comment about battd as it only shows dummy values.


----------



## bikedude880

Okay, so things are moving along smoothly, just got wifi up and working with WPA2-PSK tested.


----------



## cobjones

I have just the regular D2 and I still follow this, because its fun to watch you work.


----------



## Redflea

bikedude880 said:


> Okay, so things are moving along smoothly, just got wifi up and working with WPA2-PSK tested.


I think of this as my happy thread...everytime I come here I get happier.


----------



## bikedude880

Redflea said:


> I think of this as my happy thread...everytime I come here I get happier.


Usb is in the works, currently works if plugged in first.


----------



## megapinky

Redflea said:


> I think of this as my happy thread...everytime I come here I get happier.


+1

Thanks bikedude


----------



## ShadyGame

glad to see somebody working on a ics rom for the d2g, good luck


----------



## nailbomb3

Damn brother! Seems like everytime I check here more and more is working. Righteous


----------



## Keifla96

Got any pretty pictures to tease us with?

Let me clarify that I'm refereeing to your work with ics and not some picture of your tushy or something...lol


----------



## JBirdVegas

@bikedude where are you pushing to?


----------



## bikedude880

So, I'll indulge your request with some pics:









Requisite version area









Look, we have SD storage!









This was oldish, showing live wallpaper working

What's working:
Bluetooth and Wifi
SD Card
HW Accelerated 2D/3D
USB mass storage and charging
What's mostly working:
Sensors
adb (only works on initial plug before boot)
Keyboard
What isn't working yet:
Audio
CDMA/GSM radios
As you may have noticed, there's not much holding me back from releasing a pre-alpha. All I want to do is get adb on every plug and clean up my build (mksh, responsible for everything boot related, broke on my last build. Had to symlink busybox to get it to work)


----------



## Redflea

Impressive, Bike dude...









Are you connected with Revnumbers/ Jbird's work on a D2 version? Do you know if they are at a similar state?


----------



## albinoman109

bikedude880 said:


> So, I'll indulge your request with some pics:
> 
> Requisite version area
> 
> Look, we have SD storage!
> 
> This was oldish, showing live wallpaper working
> 
> What's working:
> [*]Bluetooth and Wifi
> [*]SD Card
> [*]HW Accelerated 2D/3D
> [*]USB mass storage and charging
> 
> What's mostly working:
> [*]Sensors
> [*]adb (only works on initial plug before boot)
> [*]Keyboard
> 
> What isn't working yet:
> [*]Audio
> [*]CDMA/GSM radios
> 
> As you may have noticed, there's not much holding me back from releasing a pre-alpha. All I want to do is get adb on every plug and clean up my build (mksh, responsible for everything boot related, broke on my last build. Had to symlink busybox to get it to work)


WOW! That's awesome! If only I had a d2g.


----------



## bikedude880

Redflea said:


> Impressive, Bike dude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you connected with Revnumbers/ Jbird's work on a D2 version? Do you know if they are at a similar state?


I actually am working closer with the Defy and D3 guys since they're up when I am...

I'm talking with Rev to try and help him with builds. Since the D2 is so similar, anything I've done up to this point, it's a safe assumption that it's working for the D2. Radio and audio will be the two main challenges in terms of "phone" usability.


----------



## Vypor

And I jizzed in my pants


----------



## jhaury

There's going to be alot of "jizzin" going on soon it looks like. Lol


----------



## bigby2727

Nice to hear everything is going good cant wait to try out on my phone hope u get audio and sensers working dont need phone cause i dont have any phone service i use the d2g like an ipod touch thats all....


----------



## Redflea

bikedude880 said:


> I actually am working closer with the Defy and D3 guys since they're up when I am...
> 
> I'm talking with Rev to try and help him with builds. Since the D2 is so similar, anything I've done up to this point, it's a safe assumption that it's working for the D2. Radio and audio will be the two main challenges in terms of "phone" usability.


 Cool, thanks for helping him out, really like how this community works together...


----------



## ProCompSolutions

My wife is so excited to have this on her phone so hopefully will get this soon

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadyGame

looks good







keep it up


----------



## bikedude880

And the news keeps rolling out... I think I need a wiki page xD

CDMA radio loads up and seems to provision alright. GSM switching is still unknown, though.
Sensors (rotation) works properly when keyboard is slid out. It disables when keyboard is slid in.


----------



## Redflea

bikedude880 said:


> And the news keeps rolling out... I think I need a wiki page xD
> 
> CDMA radio loads up and seems to provision alright. GSM switching is still unknown, though.
> Sensors (rotation) works properly when keyboard is slid out. It disables when keyboard is slid in.


Please, slow down, my head is spinning.


----------



## bikedude880

Redflea said:


> Please, slow down, my head is spinning.


No wife, no life. I dev all night


----------



## kevdliu

Lol deving at midnight like a badass


----------



## rusty815

bikedude, at this rate youll be done by weeks end. (might be an exaggeration, but at this moment i think not). all i can do is commend you, i used to do dev work for linux (for a distro thats all but dead now...) so i know how difficult it can sometimes be, i hope you continue to do work for this community, we need people like you.


----------



## Redflea

bikedude880 said:


> No wife, no life. I dev all night


LOL, I'm always saying have wife, no life... ;D


----------



## Keifla96

I'm as hard as a diamond in a rainstorm....... (I hope someday that saying makes sense]


----------



## x13thangelx

I can confirm cdma radio. Connects and calls but no audio so its kinda useless. It works though.


----------



## bikedude880

x13thangelx said:


> I can confirm cdma radio. Connects and calls but no audio so its kinda useless. It works though.


So audio should be next, eh? Does your cdma include 3g or do I have to configure it?


----------



## cobjones

Redflea said:


> LOL, I'm always saying have wife, no life... ;D


This, but its not bad though.


----------



## x13thangelx

bikedude880 said:


> So audio should be next, eh? Does your sdma include 3g or do I have to configure it?


Answered on gtalk but ill answer here for everyone else.

No 3g


----------



## bikedude880

Got some audio to go with your CDMA voice. Expect a pre-alpha tomorrow morning (maybe with more working).


----------



## Redflea

bikedude880 said:


> Got some audio to go with your CDMA voice. Expect a pre-alpha tomorrow morning (maybe with more working).


Wow! So dizzy, bumping into walls...


----------



## bikedude880

*This post is impossible to miss.*

So here we are on a Wednesday... the smell of ICS on the cool winter breeze...

* Disclaimer*
Please note that I still list this as a pre-alpha. While I'd say it's good enough to be a tablet, it's not recommended to use this as a daily driver. I am not responsible if your device bootloops, wipes all your data, or gets up and walks away.

Working:
Audio
Bluetooth
2D/3D HW Acceleration
Wifi (WPA2-PSK tested)
Sensors
CDMA radio (voice)
GPS (NMEA parsing errors on AGPS)
USB Charging and Mass Storage
Easily Fixed:
Keyboard mapping (and capacitive buttons)
Lid rotation is backwards
adb only loads if plugged in before boot
Not working/unknown:
GSM Radio
CDMA/GSM Data
Camera
*Download*
Download pulled until tonight.


----------



## Keifla96

Is there anyway possible that this would take away the availability to enter boot loader? SBF'ing after "playing" is DEFINITELY / SHOULD BE possible correct?

oh and by the way I typed that with one hand because the other is wiping up with Kleenex right now


----------



## bikedude880

Keifla96 said:


> Is there anyway possible that this would take away the availability to enter boot loader? SBF'ing after "playing" is DEFINITELY / SHOULD BE possible correct?
> 
> oh and by the way I typed that with one hand because the other is wiping up with Kleenex right now


You can really SBF if you like, but Rom Manager works perfectly fine









That was one of the first things I considered before releasing anything.

If all fails and you still have adb (tested for CWM 2.5.0.8):


Code:


<br />
adb push <empty file> /data/.recovery_mode<br />
adb reboot<br />


----------



## Keifla96

bikedude880 said:


> You can really SBF if you like, but Rom Manager works perfectly fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of the first things I considered before releasing anything.
> 
> If all fails and you still have adb (tested for CWM 2.5.0.8):
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> adb push <empty file> /data/.recovery_mode<br />
> adb reboot<br />


I think I love you....


----------



## bigby2727

bikedude880 said:


> This post is impossible to miss.
> 
> So here we are on a Wednesday... the smell of ICS on the cool winter breeze...
> 
> Disclaimer
> Please note that I still list this as a pre-alpha. While I'd say it's good enough to be a tablet, it's not recommended to use this as a daily driver. I am not responsible if your device bootloops, wipes all your data, or gets up and walks away.
> 
> Working:
> [*]Audio
> [*]Bluetooth
> [*]2D/3D HW Acceleration
> [*]Wifi (WPA2-PSK tested)
> [*]Sensors
> [*]CDMA radio (voice)
> [*]GPS (NMEA parsing errors on AGPS)
> [*]USB Charging and Mass Storage
> 
> Easily Fixed:
> [*]Keyboard mapping (and capacitive buttons)
> [*]Lid rotation is backwards
> [*]adb only loads if plugged in before boot
> 
> Not working/unknown:
> [*]GSM Radio
> [*]CDMA/GSM Data
> [*]Camera
> 
> Download
> http://www.2shared.c...ikedude880.html


This is cool already an alpha official goin to try it out.....


----------



## Keifla96

Damn it quit everybody downloading it.... Your killing my speed ....lol


----------



## vRevenant

I don't know what texting is considered (Data, Radio etc), but does it work?


----------



## bikedude880

vRevenant said:


> I don't know what texting is considered (Data, Radio etc), but does it work?


Texting should be possible since the cdma radio connects calls. Untested, though.


----------



## vRevenant

Hopefully. I'm on my way home, if no one, ill confirm it soon.


----------



## Keifla96

stuck at splash screen.... I'll try it again.


----------



## bikedude880

As a side note, this pre-alpha works on both froyo and gingerbread basebands (at least for the tested cdma radio).


----------



## bikedude880

Keifla96 said:


> stuck at splash screen.... I'll try it again.


For how long? On first boot, it will take a while (2-5 minutes). Also, did you wipe data/factory reset before install?

(I hope I pushed the right zip...)

If all else fails, adb should work when plugged before boot. Follow the steps on previos page for recovery.


----------



## kevdliu

Are capacitive buttons the home, menu, back, and search buttons?


----------



## bikedude880

kevdliu said:


> Are capacitive buttons the home, menu, back, and search buttons?


Yes. Home doesn't work.


----------



## Keifla96

bikedude880 said:


> For how long? On first boot, it will take a while (2-5 minutes). Also, did you wipe data/factory reset before install?
> 
> (I hope I pushed the right zip...)
> 
> If all else fails, adb should work when plugged before boot. Follow the steps on previos page for recovery.


Oh yea ran through all the norm steps..wipe - clear - delete and then after flash I wiped again.... just sitting at the splash, is there an animation or should I pull the plug?


----------



## kevdliu

bikedude880 said:


> Yes. Home doesn't work.


Are there onscreen nav buttons?


----------



## bikedude880

kevdliu said:


> Are there onscreen nav buttons?


No. They are disabled.


----------



## bikedude880

Keifla96 said:


> Oh yea ran through all the norm steps..wipe - clear - delete and then after flash I wiped again.... just sitting at the splash, is there an animation or should I pull the plug?


Did the splash dim?


----------



## Keifla96

bikedude880 said:


> Did the splash dim?


no still sitting there... i'm googling the hell out of my laptop trying to find a CWM fastboot download location.


----------



## bikedude880

Keifla96 said:


> no still sitting there... i'm googling the hell out of my laptop trying to find a CWM fastboot download location.


I appologoze, but you might have to SBF, root, and restore your phone. I've pulled the zip for now and will investigate the issue.









Reboot while holding vol. up/down for bootloader.


----------



## Keifla96

Damn it I hate asking questions.... and sounding like a dumbass.... here is where I am at... stuck at splash screen still bright not dimmed and looking to use the adb command you mentioned.

(I have never done this before)

adb push <empty file> /data/.recovery_mode
adb reboot

What do I put in <empty file> ? from what Im reading its the fast boot from cwm right.... if so thats what I guess I cant find.


----------



## Keifla96

bikedude880 said:


> I appologoze, but you might have to SBF, root, and restore your phone. I've pulled the zip for now and will investigate the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reboot while holding vol. up/down for bootloader.


No problem brother thats what testing is all about and I'm glad to help! Let me know if you make any further progress and I'm fine with F'ing up my phone... I have plenty of nandroid backups and as long as I can get to bootloader I know i'm brick protected.......hell I even hot wired it the other day with a usb cable because my battery was dead. No worries.

keith


----------



## gsr18

I downloaded it before you pulled it and I'm about to give it a go. I pretty much know what I'm doing as far as recovery goes so I'm not too worried. I'll see what happens.


----------



## vRevenant

I flashed the rom, and I got to the home screen, and everything. There was a constant force close, on screen keyboard wouldn't work, some buttons on keyboard also not working. Texting and stuff works. Wifi would not turn on. As you stated, screen orientation is also messed up. I was able to restore to cm7 using rom manager. There is no market, and such, so I couldn't get titanium to restore apps.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Keifla96 said:


> Damn it I hate asking questions.... and sounding like a dumbass.... here is where I am at... stuck at splash screen still bright not dimmed and looking to use the adb command you mentioned.
> 
> (I have never done this before)
> 
> adb push <empty file> /data/.recovery_mode
> adb reboot
> 
> What do I put in <empty file> ? from what Im reading its the fast boot from cwm right.... if so thats what I guess I cant find.


close but you want to run


Code:


<br />
adb shell "echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode; sync;"<br />
adb reboot


----------



## bikedude880

JBirdVegas said:


> close but you want to run
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> adb shell "echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode; sync;"<br />
> adb reboot


I only use the empty file and push because I once had a race issue that prevented me from using anything with a console.


----------



## x13thangelx

vRevenant said:


> I flashed the rom, and I got to the home screen, and everything. There was a constant force close, on screen keyboard wouldn't work, some buttons on keyboard also not working. Texting and stuff works. Wifi would not turn on. As you stated, screen orientation is also messed up. I was able to restore to cm7 using rom manager. There is no market, and such, so I couldn't get titanium to restore apps.


For wifi turn it on (it will hang) then reboot. When your back up it will be on. For market, you need gapps (http://download.clockworkmod.com/test/gapps-ics-20111128.zip).


----------



## kr3n

Now that you have a working almost alpha build you should probably open a thread in the dev forum and see if this one can't be renamed to be a user thread.


----------



## vRevenant

x13thangelx said:


> For wifi turn it on (it will hang) then reboot. When your back up it will be on. For market, you need gapps (http://download.clockworkmod.com/test/gapps-ics-20111128.zip).


Thankyou. Do you know anything of the force closes? It just says, "sorry, <something in japanese or so> has stopped working."


----------



## x13thangelx

its PinyinIME.apk. Just manually remove it.


----------



## vRevenant

x13thangelx said:


> its PinyinIME.apk. Just manually remove it.


Thanks a lot


----------



## bikedude880

Or you can change the language in Settings -> Languages and Input to Android Keyboard


----------



## vRevenant

Everything seems fine for me. The only thing that is standing out to me is the stupid screen orientation. I usually use my phone in portrait, and holding it sideways is just weird.


----------



## gsr18

Odd, I got stuck at the never-ending animation too. For what it's worth, the screen never dimmed on me either. It went for about 10 minutes, pulled the battery, restarted, same. SBFing now


----------



## vRevenant

gsr18 said:


> Odd, I got stuck at the never-ending animation too. For what it's worth, the screen never dimmed on me either. It went for about 10 minutes, pulled the battery, restarted, same. SBFing now


I seem to be the only one getting it to run... >


----------



## x13thangelx

vRevenant said:


> I seem to be the only one getting it to run... >


I had it working last night =P


----------



## kevdliu

vRevenant said:


> I seem to be the only one getting it to run... >


Froyo or gb?


----------



## kevdliu

vRevenant said:


> I seem to be the only one getting it to run... >


Froyo or gb?


----------



## vRevenant

kevdliu said:


> Froyo or gb?


I flashed it over GB, once over cm7, once over Liberty 3 2.0.


----------



## vRevenant

x13thangelx said:


> I had it working last night =P


We are the lucky ones, lol. Btw, did you happen to find a way to keep the phone in portrait?


----------



## bikedude880

vRevenant said:


> We are the lucky ones, lol. Btw, did you happen to find a way to keep the phone in portrait?


It's a framework issue... I could post a build with it fixed, but meh.

Edit: seriously, it's a 2 character change before building.


----------



## vRevenant

bikedude880 said:


> It's a framework issue... I could post a build with it fixed, but meh.
> 
> Edit: seriously, it's a 2 character change before building.


I would appreciate it. Or if it's easy enough, tell me how to do it?


----------



## bikedude880

vRevenant said:


> I would appreciate it. Or if it's easy enough, tell me how to do it?


I can include it in future builds. Keyboard and 3G seem more important in my book as I'm sure CM will be fixing that rotation soon


----------



## vRevenant

bikedude880 said:


> I can include it in future builds. Keyboard and 3G seem more important in my book as I'm sure CM will be fixing that rotation soon


Alright, I can wait. I'm already real grateful that I can actually run it. Thanks for your hard work again.


----------



## ngocha2006

Sorry, When..??
* Bikedude have update new CM9 or fix link.*


----------



## MrB206

x13thangelx said:


> its PinyinIME.apk. Just manually remove it.


So I got it to boot, but got the fc error... I removed the Pinyin apk, but it wouldn't get past the M logo.

Is the ndg (or whatever it's called) the issue that needs to be removed?


----------



## x13thangelx

Thats odd. I've always removed it and it always boots back fine


----------



## gsr18

Well my sd card decided to take a dive during this process, but that's obviously not related to this lol. Sbf etc is finished up. Ready to try again.

At any rate, I'm committed to doing whatever I can to help test this out. I can't believe the work going into this and how well its progressing. If there's anything specific I can do, I'm here to test


----------



## bikedude880

So I went and fixed up our capacitive buttons (menu, home, back, search) and the keymap for the builtin keyboard. I still have one more to do and I'll be content for now.

Edit: Someone stop me. Data monitor works (wifi only) and rotation fix is included. Will post a zip in 5-8 hours.


----------



## kevdliu

bikedude880 said:


> So I went and fixed up our capacitive buttons (menu, home, back, search) and the keymap for the builtin keyboard. I still have one more to do and I'll be content for now.
> 
> Edit: Someone stop me. Data monitor works (wifi only) and rotation fix is included. Will post a zip in 5-8 hours.


Wat r u god?


----------



## bikedude880

kevdliu said:


> Wat r u god?


No, just no life

PRE-ALPHA Guaranteed Booting.

Included: Lid rotation hacked to be portrait. Keyboard has correct keymap (no 'b' still). Data monitor works (courtesy Defy devs).
http://bit.ly/vxyJyp


----------



## Keifla96

bikedude880 said:


> No, just no life
> 
> PRE-ALPHA Guaranteed Booting.
> 
> Included: Lid rotation hacked to be portrait. Keyboard has correct keymap (no 'b' still). Data monitor works (courtesy Defy devs).
> http://bit.ly/vxyJyp


Dude where you from, I got to buy you a beer..... or perhaps a pot of coffee if you prefer


----------



## bikedude880

Keifla96 said:


> Dude where you from, I got to buy you a beer..... or perhaps a pot of coffee if you prefer


California. And I prefer to not take donations. This is something that I provide as a result of research and testing.

In other words: I do this not because I want money, I do it to better the community.
...that and Moto won't...


----------



## Keifla96

Alright no donations, however you said you have "no wife and no life and dev all night". I would like to offer you mine, however I'm in new york I will package her up and ship her to california free of charge. Consider it a christmas gift rather than a donation. That way I'll have more time to test this awesomeness!


----------



## nailbomb3

Profit!


----------



## nic2004t

bikedude880 said:


> No, just no life
> 
> PRE-ALPHA Guaranteed Booting.
> 
> Included: Lid rotation hacked to be portrait. Keyboard has correct keymap (no 'b' still). Data monitor works (courtesy Defy devs).
> http://bit.ly/vxyJyp


Please give me another link to it? I can not download from this link


----------



## Keifla96

nic2004t said:


> Please give me another link to it? I can not download from this link


Can you tether your laptop and download it?...Or from your phone....Thats how I got it as I drove to work this morning.


----------



## kevdliu

boots fine, wifi works fine after reboot, voice and text works fine. system recovery option boots to stock recovery but rom manager works fine. the UI kind of lags but I will mess with egl to see what happens. and DO NOT FLASH OLD GAPPS flash the one 13thangel provided 4-6 pages back. this is so awesome!


----------



## nic2004t

Keifla96 said:


> Can you tether your laptop and download it?...Or from your phone....Thats how I got it as I drove to work this morning.


link reports an error when I click the download http://www.2shared.c...ikedude880.html


----------



## nailbomb3

kevdliu said:


> boots fine, wifi works fine after reboot, voice and text works fine. system recovery option boots to stock recovery but rom manager works fine. the UI kind of lags but I will mess with egl to see what happens. and DO NOT FLASH OLD GAPPS flash the one 13thangel provided 4-6 pages back. this is so awesome!


Indeed awesomesauce! I had no problems getting it to boot. Props to bikedude!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## kevdliu

nailbomb3 said:


> Indeed awesomesauce! I had no problems getting it to boot. Props to bikedude!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


is the UI lagging for you? can you check if its on hw or sw? mine is crapped from the installation of old gapps package.


----------



## ngocha2006

I don't download CM9









You have upload mediafire.com.


----------



## Keifla96

I got it to load... I ended up SBF'ing and using bootstrap and installing it from CWM 2.5.x.... before I was coming from miui using CWM 5.x.... not sure why it didnt work...whatever! It looks sweet man! I cant wait for this to be my daily driver!!!!


----------



## bigby2727

Yea looks nice cant wait to use it as my daily driver as well.......


----------



## ShadyGame

damn....u are working fast







i like that xD

Iam patiently waiting for my d2g to arrive, now and then i will come check this thread to see the progress u made on the rom because i really want ics on my phone









U should have ur own topic on the developer forum


----------



## bikedude880

ShadyGame said:


> damn....u are working fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like that xD
> 
> Iam patiently waiting for my d2g to arrive, now and then i will come check this thread to see the progress u made on the rom because i really want ics on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U should have ur own topic on the developer forum


I will once I take the time to write more than a sentence


----------



## ShadyGame

hahaha cmon, u have time to coding during hours, im sure u can spend 5 minutes on a topic


----------



## x13thangelx

Its not time, its laziness lol


----------



## Keifla96

ShadyGame said:


> damn....u are working fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like that xD
> 
> Iam patiently waiting for my d2g to arrive, now and then i will come check this thread to see the progress u made on the rom because i really want ics on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U should have ur own topic on the developer forum


I don't have patience, nor a very good temper and at times I think I am just insane... This has nothing to do with what I wanted to say (damn voices) anyway if you want for the time being while your waiting and want to play with some ice cream like a fat kid at a buffet check out the Beta MIUI (props Ace) and see how that tickles your pickle.


----------



## MrB206

hmmm... I flashed the new version (from the bit.ly link) but keep getting the 'Nfc service has stopped' error. Is there an APK I can remove to get it to boot?


----------



## bikedude880

MrB206 said:


> hmmm... I flashed the new version (from the bit.ly link) but keep getting the 'Nfc service has stopped' error. Is there an APK I can remove to get it to boot?


I've never run into this issue and wouldn't have pushed the zip if it didn't boot. Do you have logs (since you apparently know the error message)?

EDIT: What gapps did you use?


----------



## vRevenant

Do I have to factory reset if flashing over the from you uploaded yesterday? Btw thanks for the rotation







.


----------



## bikedude880

vRevenant said:


> Do I have to factory reset if flashing over the from you uploaded yesterday? Btw thanks for the rotation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I recommend it every time for testing. Otherwise cruft starts accumulating and issues that shouldn't be start to emerge.


----------



## vRevenant

Alright. Time to reinstall all my apps again. The things I do for ice cream, lol.


----------



## MrB206

bikedude880 said:


> I've never run into this issue and wouldn't have pushed the zip if it didn't boot. Do you have logs (since you apparently know the error message)?
> 
> EDIT: What gapps did you use?


I used the ics version I saw in another thread. Should I use the gb gapps?


----------



## bikedude880

MrB206 said:


> I used the ics version I saw in another thread. Should I use the gb gapps?


No. I use the 11/28 gapps with no issues, boot or otherwise.


----------



## bigby2727

Someone please do a d2g ics video review please with gapps install....thanks


----------



## MrB206

Weird. I just flashed the 8/28 version (gb) for s**ts and giggles and it got to the activation part, but the setup kept fc'ing. I wonder if I remove the nfc component from the ics if that will resolve it? I should mention I'm doing this all on boot manager, so that could be the issue...


----------



## vRevenant

So my Market wont download anything. I'm using the ICS gapps.


----------



## x13thangelx

MrB206 said:


> I should mention I'm doing this all on boot manager, so that could be the issue...


It is. Bootmanager doesnt work right with ICS yet.


----------



## MrB206

x13thangelx said:


> It is. Bootmanager doesnt work right with ICS yet.


Ahh.Darn. I was going to remove the nfc apk from the gapps-ics-20111128 and see if that fixed the issue, but if it's Bootmanager, then I won't bother.


----------



## kevdliu

a process named init by root is using 98% of cpu all the time thus keeping it at max freq.


----------



## bikedude880

Why is everyone trying to install the GB gapps? It won't work right people, things have changed in the system.


----------



## MrB206

bikedude880 said:


> Why is everyone trying to install the GB gapps? It won't work right people, things have changed in the system.


Ahh. I only did because Bootmanager said it was needed.


----------



## bikedude880

MrB206 said:


> Ahh. I only did because Bootmanager said it was needed.


I mean the the GB gapps (8/28). It's incompatible. I won't accept any reports if you've installed this version. Please use only 11/28 or newer.

Please don't test with boot manager until they fix their ICS issue.


----------



## MrB206

*EDIT*

Booted up just fine. One thing I noticed was when you reboot, the 'Cancel' button is on the left and 'OK' is on the right. Is that on purpose? It's opposite of CM7.


----------



## vRevenant

It's normal. Anyone know why I cant download anything with the market app? Its for ICS.


----------



## MrB206

Gotcha. I did find that it doesn't turn the wifi on... it sits at 'turning wifi on' and doesn't connect. I don't recall seeing, so I'll ask: are we able to connect to our Google accounts with this build?


----------



## vRevenant

MrB206 said:


> Gotcha. I did find that it doesn't turn the wifi on... it sits at 'turning wifi on' and doesn't connect. I don't recall seeing, so I'll ask: are we able to connect to our Google accounts with this build?


When you turn wifi on, you have to reboot, then it will be on. I can connect to my Google account. I can use gmail and everything. The only problem I have is when trying to download apps on the Market, I get an error. It's probably because the apps aren't compatible with the rom? I'm not sure though, since the build before this I used the same gapps and could download no problem.


----------



## MrB206

Ahh, reboot. I'll give that a try. The app issue might be due to compatability. I wonder if my backups in RTB will install? I'll give it a try and report back.


----------



## skruid

Does rom manager come preinstalled, I ask because I have no reliable wifi connection, and no computer anymore, just want to know before hand so I have a way to restore back to liberty


----------



## MrB206

Yes, it does. Thumb to the right in the app drawer and you'll see it on the top row.


----------



## vRevenant

MrB206 said:


> Ahh, reboot. I'll give that a try. The app issue might be due to compatability. I wonder if my backups in RTB will install? I'll give it a try and report back.


I agree. I would try using Titanium Backup, but alas, I can not get it to install.


----------



## kevdliu

can anyone check the cpu frequency? mine is stuck at max.


----------



## skruid

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## x13thangelx

Try rebooting? I could when I tried.


----------



## bikedude880

kevdliu said:


> can anyone check the cpu frequency? mine is stuck at max.


Just stumbled upon this myself, will investigate tonight.


----------



## MrB206

vRevenant said:


> I agree. I would try using Titanium Backup, but alas, I can not get it to install.


FWIW, I was able to get RTB to download and install.

A few things I noticed (which I'm sure are just because it's not a polished version yet):

- When pressing "ok" or "Allow" and activating a command to close the app, to do something else, there's a red box that frames the screen. 
- When flipping the phone horizontal/vertical, there is a lag before it changes.
- It takes a few extra seconds before an app will download from the Market.
- The physical keyboard won't allow "B" to be typed.


----------



## MrB206

btw..I'm posting this from cm9.

















..as to an earlier question: yes,txts come through.


----------



## LexiconDevil

Cpu is still stuck at 1200ǯfor me too, I throttled it down to 800 though and everything still works fine


----------



## MrB206

LexiconDevil said:


> Cpu is still stuck at 1200ǯfor me too, I throttled it down to 800 though and everything still works fine


Oh wow, mine was too. I just dialed mine back to 800 and noticed _some _of the lagging issues dissipated.


----------



## LexiconDevil

Also I changed the auto memory manager settings in rtb to agressive and that helped a it too


----------



## kr3n

After that red box gets fixed and 3g is working I'm probably switching to this as my daily rom that red ring is quite annoying.


----------



## LexiconDevil

Hell I'll don't even care aout the red ring but I needs me that mobile data


----------



## x13thangelx

LexiconDevil said:


> Hell I'll don't even care aout the red ring but I needs me that mobile data


+1. I love everything else about it but I need my data. The red ring is mildly annoying but thats just because not used to it yet.


----------



## ShadyGame

Keifla96 said:


> I don't have patience, nor a very good temper and at times I think I am just insane... This has nothing to do with what I wanted to say (damn voices) anyway if you want for the time being while your waiting and want to play with some ice cream like a fat kid at a buffet check out the Beta MIUI (props Ace) and see how that tickles your pickle.


Yeh i already have it, but i still didnt receive my phone, it was supposed to receive it today but.... damn xD


----------



## MrB206

kr3n said:


> After that red box gets fixed and 3g is working I'm probably switching to this as my daily rom that red ring is quite annoying.


Agreed. I like what I see so far.

Does anyone know if the conservative governor works with this build? We could flash that to deal with the max cpu issue.


----------



## kevdliu

MrB206 said:


> Agreed. I like what I see so far.
> 
> Does anyone know if the conservative governor works with this build? We could flash that to deal with the max cpu issue.


tried it it works but doesnt fix the max freq issue. it's caused by a process called init using 98% of the cpu constantly


----------



## bikedude880

As stated earlier, I'll look into the cpu issue and data this week.

Edit: I'm almost positive it's due to some commented config in init.rc regarding acct and cgroups.


----------



## LexiconDevil

bikedude880 said:


> As stated earlier, I'll look into the cpu issue and data this week.


No!! Dammit bike dude you've gotten us accustomed to rediculously fast updates, fix it now!!


----------



## skruid

Great progress so far, this is awesome, thank you thank you thank you. You know the problems, no need to state them, in fact I bet you knew about most of them, can wait till this thing is ready for daily use


----------



## bikedude880

skruid said:


> Great progress so far, this is awesome, thank you thank you thank you. You know the problems, no need to state them, in fact I bet you knew about most of them, can wait till this thing is ready for daily use


Knowing the ones posted, yeah... glaring bugs xD


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM

Hey guys, I'm new to custom roms. So if bikedude manages to get everything working and released, I'll need .608, root, bootstrap, and clockwork mod to install it?


----------



## MrB206

Bingo. You could do it now, if you don't mind not having cdma data and some cosmetic issues.


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM

MrB206 said:


> Bingo. You could do it now, if you don't mind not having cdma data and some cosmetic issues.


Ah, and I can easily sbf back to froyo by entering bootstrap just as usual right?


----------



## kevdliu

Not until the cpu madness is fixed cause battery life is horror right now.


----------



## Keifla96

in addition to my wife I'm also sending you a bottle of Xanax so you can deal with all these "features". You take one you'll be calm, the old lady starts nagging give her 3 it'll make her sleep for a few hours......I'm hoping you use the knock out time to dev lol.

In all seriousness your doing an amazing job! You got your work cut out. Keep it up brother


----------



## MrB206

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> Ah, and I can easily sbf back to froyo by entering bootstrap just as usual right?


You'd flash back to froyo (sbf is a longer process with your pc), as long as you made a backup in clockworkmod beforehand.

So basically, you make a backup, then flash cm9 and if you want to go back to froyo, you just restore the backup.


----------



## nailbomb3

kevdliu said:


> Not until the cpu madness is fixed cause battery life is horror right now.


I actually would have kept running it if not for that, and not so much the batt, but the temps were really hot. I did make a backup thou so I can play with it
if I want to here and there. Its looking GREAT.

What would be REALLY awesome if if Safestrap could be ported over so we could flip back and forth without dealing with NAND backups or Boot Manager lag.

ETA: the bugs will get quashed with time. CM7 came along pretty quick really. And bikedude knows what the fook he is doing so


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM

MrB206 said:


> You'd flash back to froyo (sbf is a longer process with your pc), as long as you made a backup in clockworkmod beforehand.
> 
> So basically, you make a backup, then flash cm9 and if you want to go back to froyo, you just restore the backup.


So thats what the nandroid backup is for? Then to flash back just go back into clockwork and flash the backup? Seems easy, but is there any one click root for .608, like z4root?

BTW I'm on GB so wouldn't I be flashing back to GB? Not sure though.


----------



## MrB206

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> So thats what the nandroid backup is for? Then to flash back just go back into clockwork and flash the backup? Seems easy, but is there any one click root for .608, like z4root?
> 
> BTW I'm on GB so wouldn't I be flashing back to GB? Not sure though.


I'll answer these in order...

The nandroid is for when you want to go back to your daily-use rom. This cm9 is really just testing phase, so you could try it out, but you'll probably want to be back on the rom you came from. So, you do a backup, flash cm9, take it for a spin and when you're done, you can restore the nandroid.

For one clicks, google 'Pete's Root Tools' (someone may have posted a link on this forum) . It's a pc program that roots your phone with one click. It works on most Moro Droids. Must have IMO.


----------



## ngocha2006

Help.! I want fix link.


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM

MrB206 said:


> I'll answer these in order...
> 
> The nandroid is for when you want to go back to your daily-use rom. This cm9 is really just testing phase, so you could try it out, but you'll probably want to be back on the rom you came from. So, you do a backup, flash cm9, take it for a spin and when you're done, you can restore the nandroid.
> 
> For one clicks, google 'Pete's Root Tools' (someone may have posted a link on this forum) . It's a pc program that roots your phone with one click. It works on most Moro Droids. Must have IMO.


Sorry for all the questions! Say I want to download Rev's CM7 from rom toolbox. So after I'm rooted and have clockwork mod, I can make a backup through rom toolbox. Then I'd install cm7 and do a factory reset, then flash it through recovery? Or do I do a factory reset after flashing cm7?


----------



## bikedude880

ngocha2006 said:


> Help.! I want fix link.


Uhm... for what? I could link you to a fix for child birth...


----------



## ngocha2006

Link CM9.I don't download
I want get link with Mediafire,mega,mu....


----------



## nailbomb3

bikedude880 said:


> Uhm... for what? I could link you to a fix for child birth...


xD !


----------



## Keifla96

ngocha2006 said:


> Link CM9.I don't download
> I want get link with Mediafire,mega,mu....


I cant believe you bikedude, God you cant do anything right! posting your hard work where people cant get to it what the hell is wrong with you? I want this fixed in the next 20 mins and posted in every free download site possible... you know what NO!, I want you to burn it to a CD and sneaker net it to my house and flash my phone for me! Then sit there and wait while I use it, if it has problems I expect you to fix them on site. Then I want you to make me dinner, 7 courses preferred, then maybe a shoulder message I'm going to be tense from all the thumb F'ing I plan on having to do to use your rom that I want so bad.


----------



## kevdliu

after 3g and cpu fix I don't know wats keeping this from a daily usable rom


----------



## Keifla96

The red ring I just can't use it knowing it's there


----------



## MongolPup

Don't know what will help who so I'll post all I can. Some of this is "no shit" common knowledge but here we go.

Started on straightforward gingerblur, flashed ICS, had to pull battery and wipe data, booted no problem, wifi worked after reboot, connected to secured networks no problem, bluetooth got along fine with my DX. I don't use my D2G as a phone, so no idea about anything that involves the radio. Phone doesn't charge when off. Cameras don't work.

Market downloads and google sign in worked for me. Aside from the red ring and a crash of com.android.phone when the phone boots, the only truly annoying thing was a constant crashing of some Asian IME that was cured when I froze it in Titanium Backup. Haven't looked at CPU status or anything. I installed a larger Gapps package that had Maps and some other stuff that I normally didn't flash on CM7.


----------



## MongolPup

Updated SU binary after first boot as well.


----------



## Keifla96

MongolPup said:


> Don't know what will help who so I'll post all I can. Some of this is "no shit" common knowledge but here we go.
> 
> Started on straightforward gingerblur, flashed ICS, had to pull battery and wipe data, booted no problem, wifi worked after reboot, connected to secured networks no problem, bluetooth got along fine with my DX. I don't use my D2G as a phone, so no idea about anything that involves the radio. Phone doesn't charge when off. Cameras don't work.
> 
> Market downloads and google sign in worked for me. Aside from the red ring and a crash of com.android.phone when the phone boots, the only truly annoying thing was a constant crashing of some Asian IME that was cured when I froze it in Titanium Backup. Haven't looked at CPU status or anything. I installed a larger Gapps package that had Maps and some other stuff that I normally didn't flash on CM7.


Change the language settings and you wont get the FC anymore at startup


----------



## MongolPup

Go into Settings, Developer Options and enable "Strict Mode" and the red ring goes away (it did for me anyway). Not a real solution but it makes it a bit less frustrating.


----------



## kevdliu

Can't wait to run this blur is killing me


----------



## Byakushiki

From what I'm reading, this can be flashed over a froyo kernel? Still can't be bothered to update to a gb kernel at the moment.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Byakushiki said:


> From what I'm reading, this can be flashed over a froyo kernel? Still can't be bothered to update to a gb kernel at the moment.


No it is based off the gb kernel

You will boot loop coming from froyo


----------



## vRevenant

JBirdVegas said:


> No it is based off the gb kernel
> 
> You will boot loop coming from froyo


You'll also burn your toast.


----------



## Chaos2092

I see there's a dev thread for CM9 for the D2... but not the D2G? I thought bikedude's builds were what jumpstarted the D2 builds anyways lol


----------



## nailbomb3

The GNex should have "PLAYSKOOL" imprinted on the back cover. xD


----------



## MrB206

Chaos2092 said:


> I see there's a dev thread for CM9 for the D2... but not the D2G? I thought bikedude's builds were what jumpstarted the D2 builds anyways lol


Good call. IMO, bikedude's build is worthy of a dev thread, rather than keeping this one going.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Chaos2092 said:


> I see there's a dev thread for CM9 for the D2... but not the D2G? I thought bikedude's builds were what jumpstarted the D2 builds anyways lol


I kanged all of bikedude880's work for the d2 dev thread, that being said... respect the process we all have our own style he seems to like to stay behind the scene even if HE IS the bleeding edge









I'm sure he will get around to writing up a release thread when he gets around to it. Lets be honest we all want him doing the real work and not writing up wiki style release pages (they sound fun but after the first one they are really more annoying then just posting builds)

...or (and I recommend this process) build your own there is ample info on how to setup your environment available on rootzwiki just search or visit wiki.cyanogenmod.com then post your own question


----------



## Chaos2092

Oh I wasn't knocking anyone's process, I just thought it was sort of curious that he hadn't made one yet if everyone else deemed it worthy of a dev thread even at this pre-alpha stage.

If I had any knowledge of coding whatsoever I'd definitely love to be a part of the development community but even basic programming is beyond me... I'll stick to my engineering courses haha.


----------



## bikedude880

Dev threads annoy me xD

I'm currently looking into rild and our broken gsm init. Seems almost like we need a custom ril since gsm commands error out (AT+COPS)...


----------



## kevdliu

Edited


----------



## djjaeger82

Bikedude, just wanted to say thanks for all your hard work on this. Downloaded and installed tonight and its working great so far. I'm not a skilled dev or software programmer, but if theres anything I can do to help let me know


----------



## bikedude880

So I did a few tests, kanged some D3 stuff, and am able to switch to GSM radio. Seems like it switches fine and searches for networks. Will be merging the changes in tonight. With any luck, 3g data should come quickly.



Code:


<br />
PhoneApp( 2877): Radio technology switched. Now GSM is active.<br />


----------



## arnshrty

Would love to help with this let me know. PM/email

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## gsr18

Had a minor server crash issue come up. That should be settled so I'm ready to actually try this out now. Going to give it a go tonight.


----------



## vRevenant

What about the battery life and CPU issue?


----------



## djjaeger82

Phone was initially running very hot and battery draining fast, seems to have gotten better but not sure why. Also one strange thing I found is that the "b" key on the physical keyboard is not working in the 12/15 build


----------



## kevdliu

djjaeger82 said:


> Phone was initially running very hot and battery draining fast, seems to have gotten better but not sure why. Also one strange thing I found is that the "b" key on the physical keyboard is not working in the 12/15 build


Its caused by cpu stuck at max freq constantly


----------



## MrB206

djjaeger82 said:


> Phone was initially running very hot and battery draining fast, seems to have gotten better but not sure why. Also one strange thing I found is that the "b" key on the physical keyboard is not working in the 12/15 build


Yea, I came across that error and reported it to the dev on 12/15. dialing back the CPU to 800 gets rid of some of the lagging issues too.


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM

Edit: Never mind.


----------



## bikedude880

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12291-romicsdroid2-global-cm9-with-gb-kernel/


----------



## skruid

Now you get here everyone say I will test for you p.m. me lol, take your time, I am sure when ever you decide to release this rom that it will be awesome, thanks for your hard work


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

skruid said:


> Now you get here everyone say I will test for you p.m. me lol, take your time, I am sure when ever you decide to release this rom that it will be awesome, thanks for your hard work


Testers are good because they can find bugs. I agree that taking your tome is good but there is nothing wrong with letting people test your work. I'm really excited about this btw.


----------



## skruid

Yeah testers are good


----------



## x13thangelx

tRu3_sKiTz0 said:


> Testers are good because they can find bugs. I agree that taking your tome is good but there is nothing wrong with letting people test your work. I'm really excited about this btw.


Agreed except there is no reason to post it then have 100 people all QQ'ing about the same bugs. Much like what happens with the cm7 threads...


----------



## Vypor

x13thangelx said:


> Agreed except there is no reason to post it then have 100 people all QQ'ing about the same bugs. Much like what happens with the cm7 threads...


Which is why i think rw should implement private threads and make dev threads repliable by invite only. People would still be able to read the thread. Just not annoy the devs


----------



## kevdliu

Bug tracker.


----------



## MrB206

x13thangelx said:


> Agreed except there is no reason to post it then have 100 people all QQ'ing about the same bugs. Much like what happens with the cm7 threads...


Yea, I'm sure I'm guilty of that... I at least search the thread first to see the issue was raised.


----------



## arnshrty

MrB206 said:


> Yea, I'm sure I'm guilty of that... I at least search the thread first to see the issue was raised.


 Me too, but I would think the devs would want multiple reports of the same problem to an extent for verification reasons. Plus, I would think if they were closed you would run into not being able to fix that one thing that was causing something to break because the only person that's having it can't post. Unless you accept PMs, but then there's just another nuissance created.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kevdliu

Yay all setup and ready to compile when fixes are made.


----------



## djjaeger82

Hey all, after testing this ICS ROM for the weekend, I want to go back to my previous gingerbread CM7 for the work week. I made a nandroid backup thru clockworkmod recovery prior to flashing, however when trying to restore i am getting an error that it cannot format /system! Any ideas how to proceed? I think I have the latest clockwordmod recovery for D2G (5.0.2.3).

*Update: *After doing some more digging online I found the solution to this problem. Apparently the CWM 5.0.2.3 for D2G has a problem doing the restores (known bug). I ended up downloading 5.0.2.0 thru ROM Manager by selecting DX (2nd-init) and now the restore appears to be working. FYI in case anyone else encounters the same issue.


----------



## albinoman109

Try the droid x version of clockwork.


----------



## MrB206

djjaeger82 said:


> Hey all, after testing this ICS ROM for the weekend, I want to go back to my previous gingerbread CM7 for the work week. I made a nandroid backup thru clockworkmod recovery prior to flashing, however when trying to restore i am getting an error that it cannot format /system! Any ideas how to proceed? I think I have the latest clockwordmod recovery for D2G (5.0.2.3).


Go into clockworkmod and flash the Droid X (2nd-init) version. You'll be good after that.


----------



## freddy0872

arnshrty said:


> Me too, but I would think the devs would want multiple reports of the same problem to an extent for verification reasons. Plus, I would think if they were closed you would run into not being able to fix that one thing that was causing something to break because the only person that's having it can't post. Unless you accept PMs, but then there's just another nuissance created.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


Agreed. We all know how rev felt while he was trying to lasso cm7 up for us, 13th and numerous other devs were constantly yelling!







. It is good to have lots of testers but somehow give them limits to like oh 2 posts a day or something like that. But then again if 100 people test that's prolly 200 posts. Lmao! Were doomed! Eh, ill sit on liberty3 and watch and wait patiently! Lol. Just got me a galaxy tab 10.1 bout a week ago. So I'm still playing around with that to keep me busy! Lol. Have a goodun all!


----------



## canpa12345

We should get all the testers to post on one forum, and then get one person to read it and sort out the information and post it on the dev forum. And then the devs will read it and fix the stuffs that aren't illogical, and then we get frozen deserts without having to use the bathroom as often. Just a thought.


----------



## freddy0872

canpa12345 said:


> We should get all the testers to post on one forum, and then get one person to read it and sort out the information and post it on the dev forum. And then the devs will read it and fix the stuffs that aren't illogical, and then we get frozen deserts without having to use the bathroom as often. Just a thought.


Haha! Love the final statement about frozen deserts lmao! But that's not a bad idea either! Much like cm7 fourm have a user one and one for devs where users are just forbidden to post. There is no better way to try and resolve issues than having a mass amount of testers/users trying things, working with each other and if the devs want they can pop in once and a while and see what's happening. 
Well any who, good luck devs!







lookin forward to it!


----------

